
Costliest Computer Error Ever - indianhistory
https://medium.com/predict/costiliest-computer-error-ever-c6bfa4900382
======
ColinWright
When I write stuff that's not in my native language I really do want feedback
to help make the article better, and to improve my language skills. On that
basis I offer the following observations:

==========================================

"It's July 20, 1969 ..." The rules for apostrophe or not apostrophe in "its"
versus "it's" are something I need to run through my head every time.

"Michael Collins" ... it's a bad thing to misspell someone's name.

"Over there" (although this sentence doesn't really make sense in its current
structure ... it feels like a translation that's too "word-for-word")

"Apollo 11 was the first moon lander to carry humans to the moon." This is not
technically true without qualification. Apollo 10 had a manned moon lander and
went to the moon, although it did not land.

"1,45,000 lines of code were written" ... I don't know how many lines that's
supposed to be.

"Margaret Hamilton" ... again, spelling names correctly is important.

==========================================

There's a lot more,but let me say that this was a reasonable summary of a
fascinating event, and I thought it was an enjoyable quick read.

If the author keeps writing, I'm sure they'll improve, and stories like this
always have a place.

